# Top Secret R34 pics needed



## Guest (Dec 6, 2002)

Hi, does anyone know or have any pics of the Top Secret R34. It will be highly appreciated if you do. Thanks.


----------



## RB26_not_R26B (Nov 21, 2002)

Which one? Top Secret has many. Here's a link to a website that has info on Nagata-San, and some movies of him driving various TS cars in various countries if that'll help any..

http://www.exvitermini.com/

specifically:

http://www.exvitermini.com/mnagata.htm


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2002)

The Gold R34 with CF Hood and Trunk and gold TE37's


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2002)

Just click on "Kinetiko" down in my sign


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

Dino,

Glad to see you made it to the forums here!!!! Hope to see more of you and feel free to post your write up of the Nismofest.

Steve


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

RB26_not_R26B said:


> *specifically:
> 
> http://www.exvitermini.com/mnagata.htm *


That article is freakin hilarious!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## RB26_not_R26B (Nov 21, 2002)

OPIUM3 said:


> *That article is freakin hilarious! *


  Isn't it though?? Nagata-san rocks. The mpg's are even better though. And come to think of it, I believe that Skyline in the above photo (the TS one) is the same one he's driving through the Tokyo tunnel at over 315KPH/195MPH. The car they're talking about in that article is the famous Top Secret 300GT Supra with an RB26 stuffed in it. It's a mean beast from what the mpg shows..3rd or 4th gear and the tires are still spinning. Guess that happens when you've got 1013HP at the wheels..


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I found another video of him and the top secret skyline a while back. It's on this page on the bottom with the skyline videos. I forget if he is in part 1 or 2, but either way, its nice to watch other 1000bhp+ cars rock the strip.




My favorite part of the article:



> *We offered sympathy as Taka tried to work out what to do next. Incredibly he remained unfazed and asked us to look in the phone book for Perry Mason. When it was explained that he was a fictional lawyer, Taka did not seem so optimistic anymore.*


----------

